# just curious



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I crochet but just thinking about it, I have six works in progress......


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Guilty.


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

right now i have only two. But have been know to have four or five at a time.


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

I have 4 that I need to weave the ends on and block. One I need to finish a thumb on and weave in ends. And two larger items about 1/2 done. So... 7?


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


Lessee----I've got 3 projects I'm working on right now. A bear that I started and a shrug in the work room. Not too bad.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm so slow I do well to have one. But....I do have the ugliest scarf I've ever made laying in a storage box because I can't figure out if it's worth putting fringe on it or just keep it there as a reminder to NEVER do that again! I don't think I've ever made a new pattern without ripping it out and starting over at least twice, usually 3 times. I can make another one off the pattern the first time and I've done that just to try to get better at stitches. And I'd like to say that you all who make socks...I'm so in awe of you. I won't even try it!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ooooohhhh...
I have many things started - and at least 2 I don't expect to finish anywhere in the near - or not-so-near - future...


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

i started to make a laptop sleeve, and my husband said, don't you think it will get hot in there, talking about if the charger is plugged in it, so, that got put on the back burner, after about half done, a scarf, finishing another scarf. i thought i had to many things going, going to have to stop for awhile, got to make a queen size quilt, for my granddaughter, that's getting married in july, better knit quick, if i want to get these done, huh?


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

In an attempt to create some organization to my WIPS, and UFOs this January. I was astounded to find I had 24. Have got a couple done already, and may frog some of them I just don't like anymore.


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have 2 and of the 2, I am trying to finish one of them this week. Yeah!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I admit to 8, but I think there could be another 2 lurking around somewhere. I am making a serious effort to finish off some of these long term projects and am having at least a small degree of success. Most of the things I have finished so far this year have not been the real long-term lurkers, but at least I have started to work my way back to those. I have had to promise myself that I will finish an old item before I allow myself to start on a new one, and so far, have managed to keep up the regime.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


Your avatar is so funny, it made me forget how many I have!
 I do have some, though.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I have four in progress. Thank goodness one of them is almost done.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Always have several things on the go.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I have so many items in the works ,only because I see a pattern I can't wait to start. Then at times, I will go into my craft room and shut my eye's and grab a bag of a started project and work on that some more. Hey, I might get them all done. lol


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I have an unfinished crochet bath rug which I started two years ago, and a blue and white crochet afghan begun over ten years ago. (Lost interest after redecorating and it didn't fit my color scheme.) I also have a pair of embroidered pillow cases with crochet trim which I started over 20 years ago. They have been sitting so long that the cases have discolored. I did make a resolution to finish them all this year and the rug is nearly done. Woe is me!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

2 knit 1 crochet just finished a hat..


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

I have 2 scarves I'm working on plus a another baby blanket for GD. I always have a dishcloth on the needles. As soon as I finish one, I start the next one. They are such wonderfully easy things to have on hand for 'thank you' gifts.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Does that include the afghan I started over 20 years ago and still have under the bed?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a sweater that I started in 1976 and still unfinished. It has a horses face on it and I see the nose puckering on it and I put it up. Maybe I should see if I've let up on holding my yarn too tight and the nose may lay flat. Come to think of it, I think the sleeves even came out real long but now that seems to be in fashion. lol


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, joy! Then I'm not the only one!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

fairfaxgirl said:


> Oh, joy! Then I'm not the only one!


Welcome to the joys of crafting and ,many unfinished projects.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry about that


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


I guess I'm really weird, but it makes me crazy having something unfinished. Right now just three (unless you count the apartment that needs cleaning) only because I was at a sticking point on the sweater and had to spend some time figuring out how I needed to solve it. While waiting for word from the designer, I started a pair of socks, ran out of yarn three inches from the toe and now must wait for more yarn. Back to the sweater. Before I began knitting again I had started sewing a new bed spread and THAT'S sitting there staring at me. Aaaaaaagggghhh! I would feel very pressured with a lot of unfinished stuff hanging around. This is bad enough!! :x


----------



## Conknit (Nov 5, 2012)

Am I just counting the ones beside my knitting chair or do I include the ones that are stashed throughout the apartment which include some that I totally forgot I had?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Conknit said:


> Am I just counting the ones beside my knitting chair or do I include the ones that are stashed throughout the apartment which include some that I totally forgot I had?


 We have to face the truth. Count ALL started projects. One time I had 20 started. Shame on me.


----------



## Conknit (Nov 5, 2012)

I actually have one project that haunts me. I keep promising myself that I will pull it out and finish it, but it is still buried in the closet. Perhaps if I dig it out, take a picture and post it here, I will be inspired to finish it?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Conknit said:


> I actually have one project that haunts me. I keep promising myself that I will pull it out and finish it, but it is still buried in the closet. Perhaps if I dig it out, take a picture and post it here, I will be inspired to finish it?


 Yes, show it to us. It may inspire me to finish some of mine.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Conknit said:


> I actually have one project that haunts me. I keep promising myself that I will pull it out and finish it, but it is still buried in the closet. Perhaps if I dig it out, take a picture and post it here, I will be inspired to finish it?


I'd think that would be motivating. Post it with a commitment to finish and we'll give you all the moral support you could want.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

okay, we've all discovered that we have some unfinished projects, now, another problem:::::::: was working on a scarf, on a circular needle, like about 4 rows finishing, and what happens, the darn old needle breaks, allowing some stitches to fall off, ready to pull my hair out, ugh.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh no, don't tell me that. I'm using circular needles and I have YO's. I would hate for mine to break. So sorry to hear about yours, phillis mcdaniel.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I started a pair of socks years ago and never finished. I have finished other items.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

mine had 1280 stitches per row, and i lost probably 1/4 of them, hope yours doesn't do like mine, well, i guess i can relax, until i go get another needle, have others, just not the right size.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> okay, we've all discovered that we have some unfinished projects, now, another problem:::::::: was working on a scarf, on a circular needle, like about 4 rows finishing, and what happens, the darn old needle breaks, allowing some stitches to fall off, ready to pull my hair out, ugh.


Hope you had a life line in. I once had something on a circular needle and the needle came apart. Was lucky I saw it in time to catch the stitches.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

i think i got all of them, now i have to go through loading them onto another needle, oh well, could have been worse.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I have at least 5 unfinished projects that I don't think will ever get done. Most of them were handed on to me as the knitter was unable/unwilling to complete them. Some have no pattern and I'm not good without one; with some there is not enough yarn to complete & others are knitted in yarn that just doesn't appeal to me. They are in a special section of my stash & I intend to frog them eventually when I come across a project I can use them for!!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh lots


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have 2 on the go, a dolls dress for my daughter's step daughter and a pair of my mittens for my daughter. Also have a cross stitch of a cottage to finish.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Always lots, depending where I am, what mood I'm in and whether I can concentrate on a pattern


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

I have too many to think about. I did once think about making a list and ticking off as I finished, but that would eat into knitting time!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Three. A pair of fingerless mitts just started (never tried this before); an afghan about half completed; a reader's wrap. 
I'm unhappy with the pockets on this and can't decide how to fix it. Been pondering this problem for months now.


----------



## Qiangel (May 17, 2012)

Very guilty of stashing yarn but always complete a project at a time apart from ongoing knitted squares which I eventually make into blankets for whatever charity needs them at the time ... usually Save the Children but I am going to try Oxfam as they are requesting knitted items but will first check with my local shop as the P&P can be so expensive if postage is involved.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Oh no, don't tell me that. I'm using circular needles and I have YO's. I would hate for mine to break. So sorry to hear about yours, phillis mcdaniel.


My needle didn't break but I dropped a st and did not discover for 10 rows.
That's 10 x 263 sts working in yarn over pattern. Just finished frogging
it yesterday!!! Working with amazing yarn so lots of catches while frogging

Have an eyelash scarf worked with 2 strands of yarn hard a KNOTTed 
Yarn barf about 12 inches long and am down to abt 1" after close to
6 hours of untangling. Hubby said here's my knife so hardheaded 
Stubbornness kicked in to prove to him I CAN do it.

Three pair of slipper sox to sew toe to heel, one potato chip scarf to 
BO with a new one on needles, afghan to weave two corners on n it's 
done, biggest n longest WIP is box of WUA squares that I have started
putting together in a blanket. Think that's it for now.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope not just you. But I am making an effort to finish them before starting anymore.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


I have at least 6 unfinished (WIP's) crochet projects at the moment. At times I have more and, rarely, I have none.
:thumbup:


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I have several projects unfinished. Just waiting for time to do them after I get finished showing my alpacas next week-end and the weekend after that. Lots of travel and preparations for both.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I have several projects unfinished. Just waiting for time to do them after I get finished showing my alpacas next week-end and the weekend after that. Lots of travel and preparations for both. I just finished an emerald green knitted/felted hat for a silent auction at one of the shows. It turned out very nice. It is made entirely by me from my animals. I skirted, washed, dyed, picked and carded and blended the fiber with a sparkly fiber, then spun it into the three different yarns, plied them and then knit and felted the hat. Even the hat decoration is totally hand made, and I must say, it turned out great. I will post a picture when it is dry and decorated.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Hec no, you are not the only one, I have bags of UFO and several bags of yarn with the pattern inside the bag to make up. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Just yesterday I did some organizing. i frogged a child's sweater I was totally unhappy with. I will be frogging a sock in the works which I found too many mistakes in. I had made a shawl which had to be abbreviated because I had no more yarn (I was using a swap yarn), low and behold I found another skein in Michael's, so yesterday I undid the bind off and put it back on the needles to make it bigger and more pleasing. I guess what I am saying is my WIPs are fluid.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Ohhh No, You have a lot of company. Enjoy. Patricia


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Let me think....5 I believe :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Me....only 2...thats because I am trying to learn DPN...So that is keeping me busy....


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Six? Do the two I'm actually working on simultaneously count? And since January, I did frog one and repurpose the yarn and finish a dress for my granddaughter.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm trying to keep a New Year's resolution to finish all my WIP's. Unfortunately, when I organized them all, I realized there are 12 of them. Some that I started and forgot all about. I don't even know where the patterns are, since I put them away without them. Maybe I changed my mind, but either way, I see lots of frogging in the near future


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

I have one to frog. One that is challenging so I have to do it when my brain is working, one that I can work in my sleep and one to assemble. One for every mood and time of day.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I have six projects in the works. Socks for charity, Dee's Ashton Shawl for me, a Kaffe Fassett sweater for me, a cotton scarf for an uncoming spring craft sale, a Sky Scarf which won't be done until the end of the year since you only knit two rows a day and a diagonal scarf for my sister whose birthday is in November.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a charity blanket and charity baby vest on the needles as well as 2 jumpers for grandson. Thats actually quite good for me! I was very pleased when I actually finished Cullen's last jumper in one go - properly completed and on him!


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha! I've lost count!! :roll:


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I only have the one I am currently working on. I tend to finish one project before starting another, due to not having that many knitting needles and crochet hooks.


----------



## 5grands (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't, know how, if you knit or crochet, that you wouldn't have WIP or UFO. You start on one, see a pattern or a new yarn talks you into buying it , now there are 2, and so it goes. This makes it easier to just grab something for that trip to the doctors, or watching a grandchild's sporting event. Welcome to the club!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

always


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I recently started getting myself organized yeah right LOL I have so far found 10 partially done projects - so now they are all in their own bag, with the pattern, notes etc. I am bound and determined to get them all done before I add anymore to my WIP's.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Ummm let's see, on needles right now are 2 pair of socks, a hoodie for a baby, an afghan, a man's sweater, an ashton shawl, and a bear. A pair of booties that need to have yarn ends woven in A man's sweater that I either need to finish or frog as it is knitting up too large. A pink baby blanket that I put aside as it turned out the baby is a boy, but will finish sometime in the future and 7 project bags with pattern and yarn inside waiting to be started. I need some divine intervention!


----------



## jackiepaca (Feb 13, 2013)

If you are counting only knitting, only two, but I have a scarf on the loom, a basket half woven, some counted cross stitch, some crewl work, spinning,a quilt started when my oldest son was a baby ( he is 32),..........well, you get the picture.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I'm so slow I do well to have one. But....I do have the ugliest scarf I've ever made laying in a storage box because I can't figure out if it's worth putting fringe on it or just keep it there as a reminder to NEVER do that again! I don't think I've ever made a new pattern without ripping it out and starting over at least twice, usually 3 times. I can make another one off the pattern the first time and I've done that just to try to get better at stitches. And I'd like to say that you all who make socks...I'm so in awe of you. I won't even try it!


Why?

They are still knit one stitch at a time on two needles. Friend someone friendly who does knit them; check a book that has good explanations; practice using the needles of proper size for the swatches. Get comfortable with the feel of the smaller needles and thinner yarn by just knitting swatches for a bit until you're comfortable and then go for the real thing.

Don't start out on the most complicated pattern you can find to learn the process on---just practice to get acquainted with the equipment and process--all the way through the toe. When you've knit a practice sock, whether it's wearable or not, then you can rip it out or leave it as a model. Next, start with a pattern that is not complicated, toe-up or cuff-down, and go for it!!! You can do this!!!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have too many to count!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I have two unfinished and one big one I'm working on
I have two other projects I've been asked to do but
since I have not started them I not going to count them.


----------



## swampy_acres (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, you mean weaving ends in and blocking. Hmmmm. Lots!


----------



## jackiepaca (Feb 13, 2013)

If you are counting only knitting, only two, but I have a scarf on the lion,a basket half woven, some counted cross stitch, some crewl work, spinning,a quilt started when my oldest son was a baby ( he is 32),..........well, you get the picture.


----------



## jackiepaca (Feb 13, 2013)

If you are counting only knitting, only two, but I have a scarf on the lion,a basket half woven, some counted cross stitch, some crewl work, spinning,a quilt started when my oldest son was a baby ( he is 32),..........well, you get the picture.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm absolutely positive it's only you (LOL)!!


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Ew! Right now I have a linen hanky with crochet pansies 1/2 done, an Aran sweater 1/4 done, a sock just started, and a quilt 1/2 done...
Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a sweater I started for my son, beautiful dragon on the front, probably when he was 6 or 7 and he will be 23 this year....still not finished...baby sweaters...crochet blanket and I have 4 other projects on the go that I am actually working on. Seems to be a common thing lol


----------



## ritj2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Guilty as well.


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Caught! I have 8 going and probably another 3 buried in a bag. I try to only keep one or two out in sight at a time so as not to appear totally crazy!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Me!!


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning to all my dear knitting friends,
I have a few sweaters that I have to put bottons, one little boy vest that need shape neckband/bottons, I'm just about to finish another baby leafy sweater, and a couple ruffle skirt that need elastic to put in, and my gd going to be one year old in April, I got her a dress and I would like to make a shrug to go over the dress to keep her warm.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I have two. Both are afghans that I switch back and forth between the two.


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


I currently have 6 projects that are currently at different points in their progress. 3 more blocks to go on my log cabin afghan, sew strips of my stained glass afghan together, sew the suede bottom on a slipper sock, make 1 more slipper flip flop, half way finished with knitting an intarsia afghan and almost half way finished with blocks for a mixed stitch and color afghan.

Probably going to start a pair of fingerless mitts next week, since I don't have enough to do!!!! LOL


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


I have three in the making...two almost finish the third still in the works...


----------



## happyneedler (Mar 4, 2012)

My WIP (unfinished) are in the double didgits! Shame on me. It's an addiction to start something new!


----------



## RHRandle (May 6, 2011)

I just found a box containing a beautiful half finished fair isle cardi that I started over 50 years ago when I was in nursing school. Wish I was that tiny now! Maybe I will finish it one day and pass it on to a granddaughter or great granddaughter.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually have 3-4 projects going at once just to keep from getting bored with one, but I do try to work on each one every day.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Only three at this time..of course there is that piece of needlepoint that I started 45 years ago that is "almost finished" so I guess that makes four


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

i have one i need to frog do not like it and i have 3 in progress


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

You are in very good company!!!!!! I have four at the moment,just can't seem to concentrate on one at a time to get it finished.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Count me in. I have my own business and therefore my therapy sometimes get put down for awhile. I will get them finished sometime.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I have 7 or8 on the go or waiting for fringe, this includes baskets..2..woven shawls waiting to be beaded and fringed...my weaving loom is in the stage of being threaded...i have 4 knitting projects on the go! Life is wonderful!

Betty from canada


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I count six off the "top of my head" and am in search of yet another pattern to start I'm happily hopeless!


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll knit til the yarn's worn out. Just don't expect me to sew the whatever together. I have 1 (current) project on the needles and almost every sweater or toy I've ever knitted in bags to be sewn. That's why I stick with socks and shawls -= no sewing. Have the same trouble with quilting - make the top and "I'm done". Wonder if there's a cure?


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Only two at the moment, and trying to keep it that way. I enjoy the finishing process, and hate leaving things half done.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have at least four. That is my New Year resolution to finish these projects


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmmm... Three in the works, one on the planning board and who knows how many in the attic. They've been on hold 6 to 15 years at least. Then I have some started that I needed the needles for another project... don't even know where the patterns are for those. I keep telling my DH that it is the process and not the completed project that is the most important. &#9786;&#9786;


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I may have 50!


----------



## NancySB (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 4, finishing a baby blanket now. Of the 4, 2 i will re-create.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

OH, you are not alone! I don't even want to count the UFO's.
knittykitty


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Right now I have flowers to knit and assemble for my daughter's wedding. I have the thigh highs to finish for my DIL and a dog sweater to finish for a friend. I just need to stop sleeping, sigh ...
(This is not counting the "hints" for "how about making me a pair of socks? =D!)


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> okay, we've all discovered that we have some unfinished projects, now, another problem:::::::: was working on a scarf, on a circular needle, like about 4 rows finishing, and what happens, the darn old needle breaks, allowing some stitches to fall off, ready to pull my hair out, ugh.


I like your avatar! LOL


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a few...


----------



## knottyknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

I always have a project or two. I get bored and find some other pattern to try. I have two projects in the making. I'm about to finish a sweater for myself and am knitting a baby ball for our nursery attendant at church - baby due soon. I made a potato chip scarf for a friend's 50 yr old daughter whose cancer has come back. I prayed for her as I was knitting - like the prayer shawl ministry. Really enjoy all the info you knitters post. Thanks.


----------



## Yarnstormer (Feb 14, 2013)

Let me count--not bad--just 5 unfinished and a few in my head I would like to start. Snow today and tomorrow here in Massachusetts so maybe I can get to work on my PhD's (projects half done). Got to find a good book on tape to listen too while I work. Have a good day all.


----------



## skeinstress (Jun 24, 2012)

None. I won't start something until I finish what I am working on. That would drive me nuts!


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank Heavens you limited it to knitting projects. Would hate to have to add up all the knitting AND sewing AND quilting AND etc., etc., etc.


----------



## JAMarie (Dec 20, 2011)

I have 2 one is a baby blanket for a niece who expecting her child in July so I'm taking my time on it as I have to keep counting the stitches. Then I have a lap blanket that I'm making just with garter stitches (strips) that I will need to sew after. I started knitting after I retired almost 2 years ago so I'm still a new knitter not very fast at it...


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

jackiepaca said:


> If you are counting only knitting, only two, but I have a scarf on the loom, a basket half woven, some counted cross stitch, some crewl work, spinning,a quilt started when my oldest son was a baby ( he is 32),..........well, you get the picture.


You've made my day! I recently found a project that I started for my grandson before he was born and he just turned 15! While looking through Mom's stash I found quilt blocks she started when I was a child and I'm now older than dirt so I guess it runs in the family. Since I know if I put it down that it will probably never get finished, I try to finish whatever I'm working on. Buying new yarn and 'chomping at the bit' to start that new project is the dangling carrot to get me to finish either knitting or jewelry items. What a shame I'm this old and have to play these games with myself!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

guilty as charged!!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Cinny60 said:


> right now i have only two. But have been know to have four or five at a time.


Ditto


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


I don't think they have built a facility large enough to hold all of us yarn felons and the evidence of our crimes.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Many.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Count me in! LOL :lol:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

conch72 said:


> phyllis mcdaniel said:
> 
> 
> > how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?
> ...


I believe there's a new prison facility in Illinois, never occupied, which could house us. What a horrid thought......oh wait, no cooking, no cleaning, no medical insurance costs, time to just knit.....never mind, needles would be considered a weapon and they'd think we could use our fingers to knit a rope to escape. Skip that idea. :lol:


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz wrote: "What a shame I'm this old and have to play these games with myself!"

I'm older than dirt, too, and my house is so neglected that a couple of weeks ago, I said to myself, "If I would read nothing at all for a whole hour, I could get some housecleaning done." Well, I did it, but only once. It is too hard not read nothing at all, not even the return address on an envelope, for a whole hour. It is almost as hard not to pick up any knitting for a whole hour. I have only two unfinished projects on my needles, but I am dilly-dallying in starting a wool hat for my son who always wears one because he is always cold. I just know it isn't going to turn out the way I want it to, so, irrationally, I don't start it. That's probably more felonious than starting and not finishing.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> conch72 said:
> 
> 
> > phyllis mcdaniel said:
> ...


We could go there and trade project with each other, and they will get done. Then pass it back to the right owner of it.


----------



## uwargida (Feb 4, 2013)

I to usually rip a project 2-3 times until I think ""really I want to give this away or wear it. Best get on with the work!" My next project is to learn to knits socks.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

I always have my knitting bag by the door, for when we go out to just continue dishcloths. The family room at the moment has chemo hats on the go, will finish another tonight and start another. So, just 2....Lynn


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I have a baby sweater and a toddler sweater on the needles and just started a tilting blocks baby blanket. Anyone every make the tilting blocks baby blanket? It is really easy, but I keep messing up and having to frog....I think I need to pay more attention when I'm knitting it and not watch TV! So 3 projects on the go for me, but I will finish them all. I like to have more than one thing going or I get bored.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

You all make me feel sane! I always have several things in the works!!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

conch72 said:


> phyllis mcdaniel said:
> 
> 
> > how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

jjane139 said:


> BeadsbyBeadz wrote: "What a shame I'm this old and have to play these games with myself!"
> 
> I'm older than dirt, too, and my house is so neglected that a couple of weeks ago, I said to myself, "If I would read nothing at all for a whole hour, I could get some housecleaning done." Well, I did it, but only once. It is too hard not read nothing at all, not even the return address on an envelope, for a whole hour. It is almost as hard not to pick up any knitting for a whole hour. I have only two unfinished projects on my needles, but I am dilly-dallying in starting a wool hat for my son who always wears one because he is always cold. I just know it isn't going to turn out the way I want it to, so, irrationally, I don't start it. That's probably more felonious than starting and not finishing.


I am so lucky in the house cleaning part. Since my hubby retired, he loves house cleaning. He vaccumms under everything, by that I mean he turns recliner's etc upside down and cleans up in the recliner. He told me that I can do they cooking and he will do the dishes and washes the stove up too. Summer time he hangs clothes out and brings them in. I help folder but he likes the way he folds, so I let him. I guess I folded towels not to his liking. After I get done eating, he comes and gets my plate to wash. Sometimes I feel rushed. :lol: The only thing I don't like it, he washes everything together. BUT, I'm not openning my mouth. If he throws something RED in, he'll learn. Ok, back to my knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Coopwire said:


> I have a baby sweater and a toddler sweater on the needles and just started a tilting blocks baby blanket. Anyone every make the tilting blocks baby blanket? It is really easy, but I keep messing up and having to frog....I think I need to pay more attention when I'm knitting it and not watch TV! So 3 projects on the go for me, but I will finish them all. I like to have more than one thing going or I get bored.


I'd love to see a picture of your tilted blocks, Coopwire. Is that the same as the building blocks?


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> jjane139 said:
> 
> 
> > BeadsbyBeadz wrote: "What a shame I'm this old and have to play these games with myself!"
> ...


 Juneperk ....lol!!! wow! Wonderful story.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> jjane139 said:
> 
> 
> > BeadsbyBeadz wrote: "What a shame I'm this old and have to play these games with myself!"
> ...


You are possibly the luckiest woman on the planet! My dear husband was always there to help me too and I miss him and all the things he did for me and for us.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

If you are a knitter or avid crocheter, I'd say it is quite "normal" to have unfinished projects. Isn't it??  I think I have about 8-9 different ones in various stages. Two years ago my New Year's resolution was not to start another one until I finished two that were in progress. Well, I managed to keep that resolution to the point where I had only 2 to go till finished, but alas, some nice yarn, pattern, etc. reared it head and off I went in pursuit of it! And I'm an Aries, apparently we are the worst for constantly seeking new, change, etc.!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I have one scarf on the needles for my daughter and one tiny teensy pocket bunny that still has to be sewn together. And of course many more on my to do list that aren't started yet but my brain has them already in the works.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I just started my 5th WIP. One of these days I'll get everything done and wished I had something else to do. At that point, I'll just have to start more WIPs. :lol:



phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Ooooohhhh...
> I have many things started - and at least 2 I don't expect to finish anywhere in the near - or not-so-near - future...


same here. I have socks, that I need to finish up. I have a circular vest I have been working on for almost a year.. its turning out pretty I'm just so board with it.. I have a bag I'm knitting it will get finished and I have a shawl that I'm going to start over its just not going where I wanted it too.. I may just go and frog another project too.. 
A project for me either clicks or it doesn't.. if hubby hadn't been so cute when he bought me the yarn for the circular vest I would frog it too... but I'll be good  he will be so happy.. so I'm good at finishing up projects I'm excited about.. for me if its a pain to make then I'm moving on...


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> Juneperk said:
> 
> 
> > jjane139 said:
> ...


 I forgot to mention that I can't tell hubby how to do the wash the right way, he hates to be told anything. ( A man thing)


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Finish the scarf and give it to a charity... someone will love it, and you won't have it to worry with.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i am being realy good at moment only have one in prosess


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Lost count a long time ago. Need to go through things again to find out how many<G>


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Coopwire said:
> 
> 
> > I have a baby sweater and a toddler sweater on the needles and just started a tilting blocks baby blanket. Anyone every make the tilting blocks baby blanket? It is really easy, but I keep messing up and having to frog....I think I need to pay more attention when I'm knitting it and not watch TV! So 3 projects on the go for me, but I will finish them all. I like to have more than one thing going or I get bored.
> ...


Here is the link to the tilting blocks baby blanket.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=tilting blocks baby blanket


----------



## Spinnaker (Dec 22, 2012)

I have quite a few, but they keep me going. When I get bored with one, I go to another, and another. I do get the boring one done, but it becomes more interesting that way for me! It sometimes feels like an "old friend". Does anyone "talk" to their projects? HHHHMMMMM!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Coopwire said:


> Juneperk said:
> 
> 
> > Coopwire said:
> ...


That is so pretty. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have three in my living room in different states of being completed, one bag of yarn and pattern hidden behind the couch as it is last in line. So my living room looks like an amputee ward with arms and backs and fronts in it. However, the project cemetery is in my storage closet with 2 projects buried and never remembered unless I consider posts like this one.


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


No Phyllis, you are not the only one. I started new employment on the 11th and have not had time to continue my scarf that I started earlier. I'm a brand-new knitter and it is going slow anyway.

Richard in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

3 at the moment


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Spinnaker said:


> I have quite a few, but they keep me going. When I get bored with one, I go to another, and another. I do get the boring one done, but it becomes more interesting that way for me! It sometimes feels like an "old friend". Does anyone "talk" to their projects? HHHHMMMMM!


Yes.......but this is a family forum! ROFL


----------



## bsktcruknits (Feb 23, 2013)

well, I just finished a second sock to match one I finished 2 yrs ago. Does that give you a clue? I did spend a lot of time trying to match the yarn I ran short on...but finally finished with a totally different color yarn and wear them in my boots....I knit socks top down, so nobody knows what color the toe area is! LOL I just love the feeling of hand knit socks!!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have lost count, but still am thinking "someday", so they stay where they are. The only thing I can't figure out is why I let a pair of Cable Hobo mittens sit with only the small finger on the left hand left undone for over a year. Oh My, there are just too many things that come up that I want to do. The list is endless. Maybe posting this will help me get them out and complete them along with several other WIP items.


----------



## grammasombie (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello all you knitters. I try to read this blog everyday to see what everyone is doing. I am a fairly new knitter and I never hear the word frog... .what does that mean??? I have made about 25 of those ruffle scarves and am attemping the skirt now.... hope I can do it....
Thanks, Debra


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I have 3 crochet projects and 2 knitting projects on the go. I get bored easily and like switching things around. Sometimes I get lucky and really love what I'm doing so itends up getting finished sooner.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

grammasombie said:


> Hello all you knitters. I try to read this blog everyday to see what everyone is doing. I am a fairly new knitter and I never hear the word frog... .what does that mean??? I have made about 25 of those ruffle scarves and am attemping the skirt now.... hope I can do it....
> Thanks, Debra


It's (frog) fudging a mistake, grammasombie. I was wondering that too, until I caught on.


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Why not try tube socks. Cast on 54 sts k2 p2 for 6 inches. Then knit round and round for 10 more inches. When you get that far contact me and I will tell you how to finish. Size 2 needles either four dbl pointed or magic loop.
Have fun


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

I ONLY have about four but give me a couple of days. I just now downloaded another scarf and fingerless gloves pattern. Oh so much fun to start a new project....


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Embarrassed to say, I have projects that I started for babies along the way. These kids are now in kindergarten or older. I have a problem with starting a project and then there comes a reason to start another. You're not alone


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I am actually knitting on 4 projects at the same time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have two. I hope to keep it that way because I'm too quick to start something and not finish. Except - so far - with knitting. Thank goodness it focuses me.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Four scarfs, two pairs of gloves, three afghans, You name it. I get bored with a pattern and start something else. When I have so many unfinished projects I get to the point that I will just try to finish what I have started. I usually knit dishcloths in between to show that I am finishing something. In the middle of a project someone needs something and o well here comes another start but they are usually finished. I suppose this is how crafts projects progress. In any case I have good intentions on completing them all as the Lord gives me life.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I always have several in progress. I have a good queue all lined up and waiting. When I finish something I can reach for the next project.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I always have several in progress. I have a good queue all lined up and waiting. When I finish something I can reach for the next project.


----------



## Nutty knitter Margo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello everyone; I knit for charity; hats, scarves, cardigans (kiddies sizes) and have to admit I have about 10 cardi's on the go just now. With wool all around me I can't resist casting on yet another before finishing what's started 'cos I can't wait to see the effect of the new yarn. They all get finished eventually though.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


I try to only have the ONE project that I am working on......
BUT, I do have 1 unfinished project - that has been sitting for awhile..... a shell/sweater...... BUT, in defense - it has been sitting while I have completed 9 Lace Shawls & 2 Lace scarves & a pair of Lacy fingerless mitts....... 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Aren't you suppose to!


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

O'boy, you all make me feel really good. I only have 1, a scarf with cables which looks pretty good but done in Caron Simply Soft and not sure I like the way it lays. Guess I will have to look at it some more to decide if it will work or do I frog it. In the mean time I will continue with some wash cloths. Happy knitting everyone.............


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

se moi


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I tend to do one project at a time, however, there will often be a few that pile up for one reason or another. Usually because I ran out of yarn, wasn't sure I liked the project, or got stuck at some point and couldn't figure out a solution. Since I am a chaotic dweller in my house having my knitting go smooth and easy is very important to me. It is a meditation and so I like to keep the number of projects down to 1 or 2 and the get finished before I begin another.


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

"chaotic dweller " I like that! That's me. Never knew there was a scientific term for it.


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

I am working 3 diffrent project,scarfs only and knit little bit of everything daily.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got more than I care to admit, thank you very much. <lol>

Jill


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm.
OK... I have an elephant with all the pieces ready, I just need to sew it together & do the details. I have a pig which still needs a leg & an ear, I think, and then it needs to be sewn up & details like the face put on it. Those are both going to people with June birthdays, so I'm working on stuff for one March birthday right now... a doll's hat (completed, yay!), a doll's poncho (it just needs a pretty ribbon), and a girl's hat (not done). I have another March birthday coming up for a girl who'll be 2 & she's in that stage where she likes pink (yuck) & purple and "kitties" & "horsies" (seriously, someone needs to find a way to get little girls on different obsessions). I have a slightly started penguin (I posted about it awhile ago) which I will not complete... when the time comes, I'll start it over from scratch & do it right, probably using Magic Loop. I probably have a ton of unfinished sewing projects & I have at least 2 unfinished cross-stitch projects & 1 unfinished needlepoint project.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I have about 3 unfinished projeccts...just like Norma B...it makes me CRAZY to see them lying about. I am going to work on sock #2 today and then I will have 2 unfinished left....maybe I will frog them as well. I do have a needle point I had purchased as a very young girl....I almost completley finished the "sky" on it one evening, only to find I used the wrong color..a gray and not a light blue.....put it down and it has been sitting for over 30 yrs.....


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks, Mrs. G. "did you get the sarcasm there"? Now I will drop the project I am working on and try this tube sock pattern. Oh well, I guess there is no hope for us avid knitters.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a new category to propose NYS=Not Yet Started. I have a lot of yarn I have purchased for specific projects, none of which have as yet been started.


----------



## Kholderby (Feb 21, 2013)

Uuggghhhh... I probably have a dozen knitting projects going ( i'm prepared for whatever situation and on the location I will be knitting), 3 crochet projects, and 3 quilts. Haha, I'm sure I'm forgetting some. The one good thing to having alot of projects going is that when you start finishing things, it seems like you finish a lot at the same time.


----------



## Kholderby (Feb 21, 2013)

Uuggghhhh... I probably have a dozen knitting projects going ( i'm prepared for whatever situation and on the location I will be knitting), 3 crochet projects, and 3 quilts. Haha, I'm sure I'm forgetting some. The one good thing to having alot of projects going is that when you start finishing things, it seems like you finish a lot at the same time.


----------



## Kholderby (Feb 21, 2013)

Uuggghhhh... I probably have a dozen knitting projects going ( i'm prepared for whatever situation and on the location I will be knitting), 3 crochet projects, and 3 quilts. Haha, I'm sure I'm forgetting some. The one good thing to having alot of projects going is that when you start finishing things, it seems like you finish a lot at the same time.


----------



## Kholderby (Feb 21, 2013)

Uuggghhhh... I probably have a dozen knitting projects going ( i'm prepared for whatever situation and on the location I will be knitting), 3 crochet projects, and 3 quilts. Haha, I'm sure I'm forgetting some. The one good thing to having alot of projects going is that when you start finishing things, it seems like you finish a lot at the same time.


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I too have a lot of yarn. In fact I have sort of made a New Years resolution not to buy any more yarn this year. I found a pattern book using scrap yarn. Called, More Projects From Your Scrap Bag.There are several nice patterns in the book. I am making a vest. Although these are crochet patterns, the one I am making is only single crochet, very easy. I am sure you can find such a book for knitting also.


----------



## Kholderby (Feb 21, 2013)

Uuggghhhh... I probably have a dozen knitting projects going ( i'm prepared for whatever situation and on the location I will be knitting), 3 crochet projects, and 3 quilts. Haha, I'm sure I'm forgetting some. The one good thing to having alot of projects going is that when you start finishing things, it seems like you finish a lot at the same time.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I have two scarves, a shawl and an afghan to put together....all were to be Christmas gifts for friends in the Yukon, CA. Now they will be summer Christmas presents....I see something I want to make, start it, and then to keep me occupied, I keep adding to the pile. NOT good!


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Could you please explain what frogging is. I have never heard this term before.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

craftymama1 said:


> Could you please explain what frogging is. I have never heard this term before.


Frogging is ripping out. It's derived from the sound frogs make: ripit, ripit, ripit.

Jill


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a few. I can't have too much going on at any one time...it makes me not want to work on anything1


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, thanks, I love it. I guess that goes along with my saying, As I sew,so shall I rip.


----------



## julie sauve (Jan 4, 2013)

Beat this - my mother used to tease me for choosing a pattern cause I thought it was pretty, not based on my ability. So years ago when my niece was 8 yrs old I bought a kit w/ a pattern of three snowmen on the front, each had 4 different colours, and another colour of eyelash trim on the sleeves. I was doing size 10 so I thought there was lots of time to master this new pattern. Having only made one other sweater in my life (with cables and lace), imagine my horror when I opened the kit & saw a chart with all sorts of symbols on it! Well off I started & knit the back and sleeves, then started on the front and got to the patterned part. Took a class at Michael's,maybe tried the internet,tried to follow my insts., got my balls tangled up! dropped a red stitch few rows in & gave up, put it aside. My niece is now 18yrs. Since, I have much more experience, utube has grown & I have a friend who is a pro knitter (I discovered the difference between intarsia and fair isle). I am determined that this size 10 sweater will be finished by the time my darling toddler GD is ready to wear it!!!


----------



## Mauigirl (Nov 12, 2012)

But of course!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I have 4 unfinished project going on...Ok two of them I am working on right now to finish them up. One is a little dress for my niece has to be done by next week and my big cardigan which makes my fingers hurt so I have to take a break and working on something else.And there is a baby hat I started also has to be done by the end of next week somehow. The last one is a very bulky stole for me also makes my hand tired very quickly. So thet is all, not too bad...


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Too many to count and some years old but mostly it's the tying in ends and sewing seams. Those are the things I least like to do! :roll:


----------



## auntiebea (Feb 23, 2013)

At least 10..... :lol:


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

yes! talking to them helps get thru the mistakes and reminds us to thank them for helping us catch the mistake before we get too far away from it for easy correction.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I think all handicrafters have unfinished projects. i have three knitting projects going right now. None close to finishing.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have several I am working on that came from Classes I took here, and several others I started and had to put off because some other project came up that I had a deadline for, or I had to finish Christmas gifts, etc.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My take on unfinished project is that I bet NOBODY EVER had the nerve to berate Michael Angelo, or Leonardo Da Vinci, or any of those guys for the number of unfinished projects they had sitting around their studios! When creativity strikes, or the King commands, you drop everything else and do the work! 

And we all are, first and foremost, artists. Our medium may be yarn, rather than paint or stone, but we are still artists!


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, many!!


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I have quite a few. if I start a project and get bored with it, I put it aside until I feel like working on it again. Some things I have started I know I will never finish, so they need to be frogged. And I have several projects to be started, just need to find the right size needles and do a swatch.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Guilty! I have three items waiting a bear, a hooded baby sack, and a very difficult sweater and I just haven't been in a "pick up and finish" mode yet, even though I have been knitting up a storm. These are old projects and I lost interest. I might finish the baby outfit and bear but that sweater is going to be the death of me and it was for my mom who may not live to see it finished. I bit off more than I could chew with it. It is not difficult in the sense of stitches but you are constantly changing colors for the design and I just lost interest.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

I generally work on one large project at a time, knitting smaller things meanwhile. I seldom start something and don't finish it.


----------



## judikaro (Feb 23, 2013)

After going to a knitting class some time ago with a very experienced knitter. She said it was good to have several projects going at one time. Then, you never get bored with a project! I thought it was a great idea and made me feel much better about all of my "started" projects. Now I keep them all in a knitting box by my chair and grab the project that suits my fancy for the day.


----------



## JannieRich (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh, I am so glad to read all your posts. I feel so much better about my UFO's now. I have 3 knitting projects going, and many embroidered pillowcases to finish. I also have a set of Mammy tea towels NYS, and probably other items undiscovered, just waiting to be found. 

About 7 years ago I started a counted cross-stitch baby afghan for my cousins new grandbaby. I got bored with it and bought a baby gift. I discovered it last summer and completed it a couple of months ago for the original recipients new baby sister. Oh well, I completed a project. Yea!!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I should habe bags labels WIP # but I think I'd need at least 10 - looking around, I can count 9 from where I'm sitting, and we won't even go into the projects I have yarn AND patterns for but haven't started yet. You are a member of a very large club, I do believe!


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

I have 1 rug, 2 lace scarces, finihed a prayer shawl yesterday-these are all knit. I also have been pieceing a quilt. I am determined to finish the rug next week. also have just finished 3 pr. baby socks and 3 baby caps.
--so--keep knitting. ONE MORE ROW


----------



## mobycato (Feb 14, 2013)

I belong to the Prayer Shawl Ministry at my church so always I am working on 1or2 shawls{bottom up triangular shawls}at the same time. It takes 2 skeins of LionBrand Homespun 6oz and 13US needles. But I experiment w/ other yarn and diff.sz needles. I also am part of a project that crochets Sleeping Mats out of cut up plastic grocery bags that are formed into plastic yarn[PLARN]. The mats are 3ftX6ft. All the mats go to 3rd world countries sent with missionaries. So for me I've got on going projects, at least 2. My stack of what I'd like to do for myself is endless. Can't decide what I want to start 1st therefore, I just keep working on the SHAWLS and the MATs.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I started the year with 6 wip's, promised myself I would finish them by the end of February. Three of them are still waiting and I don't have much time left, do I? Plus, I have about 3 I am dying to start!!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Do you mean the ones on needles or the ones in my head! LOL


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Do you mean the ones on needles or the ones in my head! LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


Me, me


----------



## Chrisanna (Jan 1, 2013)

I think I have about 4 on the go right now, and I also have yarn and patterns waiting in line. I just can't help myself when I go into yarn stores. When I see a pattern I like, I just buy the yarn and pattern and put it away for later. IT'S AN ADDICTION !!!!
I swore that I would not order anymore yarn online....but I found some last night that I couldn't resist !!!


----------



## grammasombie (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks.... I thought it was something like that... either a mistake or ripping out, or just a not finished project...
thanks for the info...


----------



## Claire13 (Mar 4, 2012)

Right now I have four.


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

I have one scarf that I set aside because the pattern is too difficult. Just finished, and am now blocking, the Einstein coat. In the middle of a sock, the first of two.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

3 that need the ends woven in. one knit 5 crochet afghans. 36 crocheted bells that were starched for a wedding waiting to me redecorated for a Christmas tree, one book, 7 quilts. And lots of things that need to be started. Oh one ruffle scarf a the moment and about 25 to make before March 9th. Then the jewelry. Not sure but I know there is one seed bead bracelet I started and didn't finish. But many projects there to start and do. I'm teaching a class how to make a bag out of pet screen and fabric. Plus 8 more to make. and another one that will be a diaper bag. The diaper bag and one quilt need to be done by the 17 of March. will start a quilting class soon so maybe I can finish up the quilts or at least some of them. I just finished a hat done in the afghan stitch. That was fun. My knitted slippers would fit a man with size 13 or larger feet. Don't think I will tear them out and resize them. Some one must have a foot that big. If I see a new pattern I just have to start on it before I forget about it. Once started I remember I'm working on it. Many don't travel well so one starts many so they can be put in a small bag and carried with you. That leaves many to finish up at home. Are you all crazy like me when it comes to too many projects. I sell mine so I kind of mass produce when I can.


----------



## A. THOMPSON (Dec 4, 2012)

Tammy K. Love your little dog. Is it a Cocker Spanial.


----------



## ccindy (Jun 18, 2011)

I have several from Xmas that need to be mailed as I nee to sew the ends in to finish them. I had a sick brother in Jan and me sick in Feb so it didn't get done. I have understanding friends so it will be okay. I am just trying to do the best I can with myself. I don't worry to much about it either. Life has a way of sidetracking our knitting at times lol.


----------



## janettj (Jan 8, 2013)

I plead guilty. As least two. one pullover sweater and the other a vest. both for me.


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

Always have one stashed in the car in case you get stranded, always have one in your purse for when you have to wait somewhere, one in the living room in case you are in the mood or if company comes, one in your family room while everyone else is watching TV. I always say.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

No Phyllis, I have uncompleted projects also. I just now-today, figured out a crochet pattern. Its a butterfly doily, made the body, but couldnt figure out wings. hehehehe I know now what to do, and i have been working on this for over a year!!! I completed quilt for granddaughters birthday, yeah for me. I have another quilt i want to complete before next fair season, so i can see if i can win a ribbon. So we all do it. and of course there is mother's day coming up too!!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Have several. Sometimes I get bored with what I am making, whether knit or crochet, and I put it aside to work on something else. Sometimes I get back to it fairly quickly and sometimes it gets put away forever. I made a crochet crayola afghan for my grandson (now 20) when he was a little boy. Actually, I started it when he was a baby. There was a row of different colored crayans on each side and the background color was black. There was a black area in the middle between the rows of crayans and you made different color lines in this area as if someone had taken the crayons and marked lines all over it. The crayons came to a point on the edges of the afthan so you had to crochet triangle pieces in black to fill in the spaces between each crayan so the edge would be even. The problem----when this afghan was finished, all those little pieces and all those squiggle lines and all those color changes had ends that needed to be woven in. I didn't count, but it seemed like there were hundreds of them. I would weave in some, but the afghan aside (sometimes for a year or more) get back to it and weave in some more and put it away again over a period of years. I think my grandson was about 8 years old when I finally got all those ends woven in, but I did finally finish it. I told him it was a one and only, as I would never make that pattern ever again. My grandson still has that afghan. I guess there is hope to finishing projects, so don't give up. If I could finish this one, I am sure you will get back to finishing yours.


----------



## jlewisantcliff (Feb 23, 2013)

I have 3 unfinished baby sweaters and my current scarf project but I also want to start on baby booties.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

you dont want to ask how many are in my stash- 2 sweaters , a blanket a camisole etc etc eventually they do get done


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, please, you don't wanna know how many unfinished projects I have! Although I AM getting better at finishing things.

Hazel


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have so many started, but they are scattered around the house, so I can't count them. All I know is there's a baby afghan started for one of my children. And my youngest child is 37 yrs old now. If I had to guess I would say around 30. Someone put me out of my misery.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh, yes! Several.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Have no idea how many unfinished knitting / crochet projects I have. Some are years old. I'm continually adding new ones and finishing 'old' ones. Depends on the time available, and if I get an urgent request for something for my grandchildren in the middle of a project. I usually have 3-5 projects being worked on @ any time, depending on size, degree of complication etc - & if I suddenly need to do something!


----------



## iridger (Jun 17, 2012)

No, it's not just you. My house wouldn't feel right if I didn't have needles, yarn and pattern laying around someplace.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Uuummm right now I've got 2 unfinished projects 1 I'm working on now and about 2 no wait 3 projects on the wing waiting to get started on. Soooooo, I guess I'm not as bad as I usually am. I feel better.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

So many projects....so little time...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

fireflywithyarn said:


> "chaotic dweller " I like that! That's me. Never knew there was a scientific term for it.


That is my term, but you are more than welcome to share it. It does have such a nice ring to it. FYI, making up new language used to be a specialty of mine (LOL).


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

josephinemiller said:


> I have so many started, but they are scattered around the house, so I can't count them. All I know is there's a baby afghan started for one of my children. And my youngest child is 37 yrs old now. If I had to guess I would say around 30. Someone put me out of my misery.


I may sound like your chorus. I don't know how many, so someone will have to put me out of my misery too. Guilty as charged, hannet


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Finally finished 6 Fisherman sweaters I've been working on since last summer, sewn together, blocked,and two of them given as gifts, last week. Now I only have about 4, a chenille sweater, a couple of hats and another fisherman, have the yarn, in the design stage. Of course, this doesn't count the 5 quilts I have in the workroom in various stages of completion or the pieces of embroidery and needlepoint.


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a lot of WIPs. Some are years old because if I run into a problem or snag, I drop it and don't get back to it for a long long time:~). Eventually, I may get back to them. This Forun has encouraged me to finish some of them.lulu4


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

I hate to think about this topic ! I have been doing some long over-do cleaning-basement, craft room, sewing room etc. I found an unfinished hooked rug I started 43 years ago. Between then and now, I have accumulated many UFO's, quilted, knitted, embroidered and beaded. In order to keep from being overwhelmed by this wealth of opportunities for future activity, I focus on what I have finished for family, friends and charities. Much, much more finished than not!


----------



## florrie (Nov 30, 2012)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


Its embroidery projects here, I have at least five not including the ones I have stashed away just to have a clearance and then forgotten them...Must have a riffle through and decide one to finish... maybe next week....


----------



## julie sauve (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you, I agree we are artists of different mediums


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

My problem is sewing up. As a 'process' knitter, if I haven't got a destination for a garment I tend to bag it and forget about it. I intend to finish them but somehow there is always a project that need working on!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Just finished one and have 3 WIP's.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

A few years ago, at the beginning of the year I made it one of my goals to finish projects that I had never finished. I did finish some before the end of that year, but I never got back to the others. I guess I will have to make it my new year's goal for next year (2014) to get back to those projects. This year my goal has been organization. I organized my stash and now have to start on my patterns (hundreds and hundreds of them). I am working on getting a croched vest done for someone and then a baby gift for someone else and a ruffle scarf for a Mother's Day gift. Then I can start on organizing my patterns. There just doesn't seem to be enough time. And of course, there is the time I spend on KP. Not willing to give up my time on KP, so I guess I will just have to quit sleeping so I have more time for everything else. Also, now thanks to another KP post, I want to make that Coconut Oil lotion. That's part of the problem, I keep finding new things I want to do or try to make, so there just isn't enough time even though I am retired.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I just finished two of my WIP and that leaves me with four on needles to complete. I usually start my Christmas knitting right after Christmas but am not going to start until I finish the four I have started. 
Nina


----------



## alexandragiraffe (Feb 22, 2013)

I have 1, I can't think of what else to make! :roll: :|


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

No it's not just you, I have four ATM. I will finish one of them, a self striping scarf, as I want to see how it turns out but not the others.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

alexandragiraffe said:


> I have 1, I can't think of what else to make! :roll: :|


Why do I think you're going to get a few suggestions?  :lol:


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Count me in. I have a few dating back a few years!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Now is the time to get indignant, would you ask my age, or the amount of money I owe. Oh well I forgive you and pray you are laughing at me. I have at least six beside my chair. yet it seems every time I working with my stash I find something on needles. If there is a pattern I put it beside my chair if not it goes be side my husband chair to be frog. I am thinking if I could just finish one of these a month I would not have none to declare next year. Now do you believe I can get that done. Ha Ha. or lol


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish I had a friend who is an expert knitter. I like to do Fair Isle and Intarsia, an have done quite a few pieces. Now I want to make my own pattern and don't know quite how to get started. I want to make a Christmas sweater with a little manger scene on the back. I am not sure just how to set up the graph.


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Been there, done that, or should I say Still there, still doing that. I guess we never learn.


----------



## spikepei (Mar 25, 2012)

Right now I have a pair of baby booties, a count Dracula, Oscar the grouch to finish, a set of coasters and matching place mats, and a hat. So yeah 5 projects.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I have 3 going and the yarn for the next 3. They are all for my grandchildren though!!!


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Too many to count. And I'm always thinking of starting something else as soon as I start the next one. Do have a few finished, but mostly unfinished so I work on whatever I feel like at the time. That's how I've done it for years!


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

I have 6 on the go as we speak. I have 5 hats that need the braid from the earflap.

But I do have a cardigan on hold from 86. I stopped making it when I gained weight, but now I have a niece that can fit into it so dragging it out again to finish. And I also have a cardigan that I made WAY too big and bought fleece to line it with a zipper that I need to cut and sew the fleece and assemble.

Plus I have things my Nana left for me to "finish". I have crochet circles that were supposed to be made into a tablecloth. I am going to finish them into doilies for all her heirs. I believe that is from the late 60s or early 70s when she started that.

I think I am just a WIP or UFO. LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I actually do not have any going now. I am waiting for some yarn in the mail and did not want to get started on anything else. Of course I am working on the ccs for my mother! Getting some done on that despite the irritations of menopause! I do have plans for about 6 projects but want to do the one for the niece first so have not started any of the others. Michelle (niece) has ordered some wool/silk lace weight yarn from Knit Picks that should get here early next week. She wants me to make her an afghan because the one I made her as a baby is wearing out! She is in her second year of college so it has lasted a while! She has picked out two different colors and wants me to knit with two strands at a time, a reversible pattern and about 2 1/2 by 3 or just a bit bigger. It will be interesting figuring out the measurements and needle size and also keeping it so I have enough yarn to finish. She ordered 4 hanks of two different colors which should be enough I hope. I told her if there was any left over I would make her a scarf!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I have tunnel vision - just the project I'm working on.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

so guitly


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Conknit said:


> I actually have one project that haunts me. I keep promising myself that I will pull it out and finish it, but it is still buried in the closet. Perhaps if I dig it out, take a picture and post it here, I will be inspired to finish it?


I'd say consider this: First take a good look at it, is it something that you still want to do. There is no law that says we have to finish everything we start. Do you like the style? Do you like the yarn. If you still like the piece and the yarn, was it too hard to do? Do you need tools, or better tools, and then it is worth buying those to finish it. If not, frog it and re-use the yarn on something else, or give it away!

There are no knitting police, and life is too short to work on craft we don't like, just to get them finished.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

You are not alone, I have some from years ago, LOL. The current ones are a pair of slippers and a baby blanket. I want to finish these so I can make another bear and learn toe up socks.
Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I have tunnel vision - just the project I'm working on.


I like the picture of your kitties. All my cats had short hair. Is their long hair troublesome as to shedding and getting onto things? The dog we have now (my Avatar) has short hair and I keep finding the white hairs everywhere. His hair is so short there is really nothing to brush. He gets regular baths that help somewhat. The brown hairs don't really show up on anything. It is just the white ones I find on furniture and my clothes.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

martyr said:


> Conknit said:
> 
> 
> > I actually have one project that haunts me. I keep promising myself that I will pull it out and finish it, but it is still buried in the closet. Perhaps if I dig it out, take a picture and post it here, I will be inspired to finish it?
> ...


Wonderful advice! Why do we feel we have to finish projects we don't like, instead of frogging or giving away? Must be the way we were raised. Hmmmm


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

just a few hours ago I saw some instructions for socks that start at the toe, only part of the instructions were written, the person said she would add the rest later. I didn't get he instructions written down and now can't fine the post. I would like to make these socks, or at least start them so I can add them to my pile of unfinished projects. LOL


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


There are always UFO's in my house...I have two completely knitted project which just have to be sewn....they have been UFO's forever!


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

ok does this include inherited ones? 

as I just remembered 2 matching petite point nosegays that my Nana made me promise to finish. The canvases were bought either right before or right after the "great war".

plus the repair one of a pair silhouette petite points that were made in the 20s. I will repair it. I have the canvas. It's the yarn I am having trouble matching.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Me Me! I have unfinished stuff, but I'm working on completing them! I finished a scarf, a dishcloth, and a cowl. What happens to me is that once I get one booty done I know what the other one is going to look like and the thrill is gone. lol....Same with dishcloths...I get part of it done to see how the yarn works up and then I lose interest. However, I am a VERY good yarn shopper. I'm really good at THAT. Anyone else?


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I have 3 that I know of. .could be more. One I doubt I'll finish as I ran out of yarn and only needed a wee-bit to finish. the second one is sorta done. . just need to sew the seams and third I'm currently working. Last year I had many more, but made a promise when I retired to 'finish all the unfinished' But I sure have ALOT of stash ) It's taken over my closet!! Clothes in the closet? Naw. . . I've got yarn!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Chewuch said:


> Me Me! I have unfinished stuff, but I'm working on completing them! I finished a scarf, a dishcloth, and a cowl. What happens to me is that once I get one booty done I know what the other one is going to look like and the thrill is gone. lol....Same with dishcloths...I get part of it done to see how the yarn works up and then I lose interest. However, I am a VERY good yarn shopper. I'm really good at THAT. Anyone else?


Yarn shopping?? Oh yeah. . .I'm addicted. I'm horrible. . I'll buy yarn just because I like the feel, color, price or whatever. . .then I have to figure out what to make with it. . and then that sometime turns eternal WIP :lol:


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

I hate to admit it, but I have 13 projects on needles right now. I try working on a different project each day of the week. I have finished numerous projects recently, but I have startitis. The minute I finish one, instead of thinking, now I will have only 12 projects, I think of some pressing need for another project.


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh yes, I am an excellent yarn shopper. I just visited two lovely shops while visiting my sister in Connecticut. Of course, I now have two more projects to do.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

I started to count mine once, it was depressing, so I quit. I think I will frog some. 

I have a question: I was once told that if you leave something on the needles for a while, you should tink back a row or two, as the yarn has taken a 'set' on them, and might show a line once you start again. 

Do any of you do this?


----------



## Auntie Dee (Jul 22, 2012)

I have about 5-6 going. I had a stroke last year that affected the vision in my right eye. Can only work with darker yarn during the day when it's very bright out ( hard to do in the middle of winter)


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

I like that idea. I have bags of future projects, yarn with patterns, hanging in a closet.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought 2 canvas hanging sweater holders--6 compartments in each. They hold my WIPs and yarns so I don't get discouraged.

I always want my first attempt to match the expert product.

However, when I give things away, people like them, and ask for more for other people.


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

nanarainbow said:


> Always have one stashed in the car in case you get stranded, always have one in your purse for when you have to wait somewhere, one in the living room in case you are in the mood or if company comes, one in your family room while everyone else is watching TV. I always say.


nanarainbow must be a former Girl Scout, as it's obvious she is always prepared. I love it. We always carried a book around, but knitting is good, esp. socks. Small, can be carried in a little projects bag.


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

I am in psychology and read an article the other day that was discussing the creative process. In the article it was stated that if you are a creative person it is better to have several projects going at one time so as to increase the creative process and thoughts. When you stick to one project and only one, it stifles you and you end up not wanting to do at all. So go ahead! It's good for your soul and your creative process!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Hahahahaha....kww43. I believe you are the winner of the most unfinished projects! If there was a prize, you'd get it!


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

Chewuch said:


> Hahahahaha....kww43. I believe you are the winner of the most unfinished projects! If there was a prize, you'd get it!


Yes, and since posting that reply I have thought of two more.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

kww....oh no! You're crackin' me UP!


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm terribly guilty of it. I need to get busy on some of them and get them cranked out. I just get overwhelmed with so many of them that I give up. I am not the fastest knitter either.

I'm working a straight garter stitch scarf right now and it seems like it's taking me forever! It's boucle, so it should work up quickly. It's just dragging on and on! Bleh!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't count that hi. :lol:


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

TinkU. Boucle...mmmm...that always works up so nice. What color are you using?


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

duplicate post, sorry


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

I had 4...and recently unpicked them. There is a single partially knit sock lurking somewhere in my knitting bag, but am not sure about how to handle that. Yet.

Why unpick? I lost interest in the project or there were mistakes that bothered me (my errors). The sock...feels too stiff. 

Gwen in L.A.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > I have tunnel vision - just the project I'm working on.
> ...


Evie I feel your pain. I have two doggies, both short-haired and the pound told me that short-haired dogs don't shed! Well m ine have learned to shed SELECTIVELY! They shed white hairs all over my black velvet couch and chair, and dark hairs on light colored clothing and carpets and so on.


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

The thing is we need to have a few projects on at a time: always working on one gets boring and looks fastidious, not creative, so we need to switch; then we have two, but the second brings on some questions, technical, artistical... whatever, we have to put it down and think; so we start a third one, that is really going well untill someone asks us for a special item, like "right now", so we move on to the fourth; when finished, the fourth makes us wonder what if I used that yarn for such a project, and we start off with a swatch that looks terrific, and we just can't leave that combination on the side; but suddenly, we see this marvelous pattern on the net that we've been looking for... and there's this other yarn that we've been dying to try, so we make another swatch but it doesn't give us enough information so we have to really start the project... and so on and so on... and anyways who cares except for us having a ball... of yarn!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > EqLady said:
> ...


God bless you for giving those doggy babies a home. I have two rescue dogs and a Humane Society cat who are the loves of my life. I used to get so upset over the hair - now I just vacuum a lot more and know that it's a small price to pay for the love they give me.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, I don't even want to think about it, lol!
I have several put away in plastic storage boxes that I doubt will finish. It's my guilty secret! Started some a few years ago and stopped for some reason (busy, ill, needed something more etc) and now some of the recipients have grown (kids) or gained weight (adults) or moved away/I moved...no one died yet!

I try not to think about them.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> > Evie RM said:
> ...


I don't ever get upset over those little white hairs. Our Bruno is 32 lbs. of pure love and he gives it faithfully to all of us. When I pick those short hairs off my clothes, I just remember the loving dog they come from. No, doesn't make me angry at all.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I have got 3, 1 snake just needs sewing up and stuffing, 1 monkey needs arms then sewing and stuffing they are toys for my 2 great nieces, and a pair of fingerless gloves 1 knitted just sewing to do and the other just a little knitting left to do and then sew up so not that much really, waiting for my yarn delivery to knit my sons jumper, was hoping to get it done for his birthday on the 28th, but not sure I will now, but he will understand he is 33 this year xx


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

I have gone to having a very bright light by my chair ... that and I bought one of those headlamps for Christmas and I must say it might look funny but it works.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Auntie Dee said:


> I have about 5-6 going. I had a stroke last year that affected the vision in my right eye. Can only work with darker yarn during the day when it's very bright out ( hard to do in the middle of winter)


I always put a white towel or pillowcase on my lap when I'm working with dark yarns. Check it out - it really helps!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I've decided to finish what's in process, or its due date is pending, before I start anything new. 6 down 4 to go!

I really need to get this done as I've got plans and dreams already knitting in my head!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I found a book at Joanne Fabric on the afghan stitch with patterns. I have started organizing yarn again and found that I didn't have to shop for more yarn to make this purse I liked. But the floor is full of bagged yarn and so is the bed. Now to find a home for it until I can get to making what was suppose to be made. I had lost half of my needles and that was what brought on the organizing. I found more needles than one could imagine. am I bad?


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Definitely not just you!! So guilty, but don't feel ashamed.


----------



## mrsartiem (Feb 15, 2013)

A teddy bear to put together - I hate that part; a sock to match the first one - I got bored with the stitch; a hat using magic loop which I just learned this weekend - need a longer cable; and a handbag which someone else gave me in pieces. Which one should I finish, or should I start a spring shawl?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Too many to count, since many of them got packed up and forgotten. I've got to go through my storage and repurpose yarns.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

absolutely not BAD! You are well prepared for whatever strikes your fancy when it happens! That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Besides who needs to know that you have umpty projects using lots of needles. The needles need to be with the project whenever the mood strikes to work on it. LOL

knittykitty


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

haha Knitty Kitty. So THAT'S how I ended up with so many size 7 needles? They were in the dishcloths I hadn't finished....but they were ready to pick up and finish that way!!!! (that sounds really lame...)


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Please help. I have seemingly looked all over this site to figure out how to ask a question on a new topic and cannot see how to do it. Where can I find an explanation. It may be a simple matter but Have been looking an looking.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Please help. I have seemingly looked all over this site to figure out how to ask a question on a new topic and cannot see how to do it. Where can I find an explanation. It may be a simple matter but Have been looking an looking.


Look way up the top and find "Create New Topic". That's all there is to it1


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Cocoa,
Go to the very tippy top of your page where you read comments. On the left side under the heading is "Create New Topic". Click on that. There will be a small field that says Main with a down arrow beside it. Press the down arrow and choose where you want to post. A new window should appear where you can type in your question/comment. Then submit.
I hope this was helpful and I look forward to reading your new post!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you.. I will try it.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I think my skill level is intermediate and have come back to knitting after about 15 years. I am discovering a lot has changed in yarns. There are so many more types and textures. 

I have been making a lot of socks. Those are great fun but now want to make some sweaters again. I started a cardigan sweater. The problem I am having is adapting this sweater pattern to a different yarn than from what the pattern calls for. I can get the correct gage horizontally but not vertically. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Conknit (Nov 5, 2012)

Here are pictures of the UFO. I started this about four years ago when my niece was pregnant with my great nephew. I think she was hoping to get it as a shower gift. Well, that young man turned three last December. Once I finish the dress set I am currently working on, I'll get back to this . . . . I promise!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Love this color and pattern. Do you have a baby to knit for?


----------



## Conknit (Nov 5, 2012)

No, I don't have a baby to knit for which is probably why it's still not done. My problem is that I see something I really want to make, but get tired of it before it's done. Or I don't get enough alone time to work on it when it requires a lot of concentration.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

That sounds familiar.....


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> Please help. I have seemingly looked all over this site to figure out how to ask a question on a new topic and cannot see how to do it. Where can I find an explanation. It may be a simple matter but Have been looking an looking.


Go to the top of the page and click on Create New Topic, you will be given the choice of Main or other areas, and then just type in your question in the block. Hope this helps.


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

mrsartiem said:


> A teddy bear to put together - I hate that part; a sock to match the first one - I got bored with the stitch; a hat using magic loop which I just learned this weekend - need a longer cable; and a handbag which someone else gave me in pieces. Which one should I finish, or should I start a spring shawl?


I'd go for the spring shawl.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

i started a scarf, halfway through, I started a block blanket, last week, I started a sweater.......I get bored with one, I switch betweeen them.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Wickedangel, you are bad bad bad. lol You win a prize too!


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I have 2. I knit sweaters and then put them aside since I hate putting them together


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Do we count just the ones we can see from the door?


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

hahahaha Isabel!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> how many have totaly unfinished knitting projects, or is it just me?


As I am guilty, not too bad! I have 3!! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

such beautiful yarn. Get it finished. For a different baby.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Loads and loads ..... once I've stopped work on something, it's so hard to pick it up again, I tend to start something new instead. I had a big sort-out the other day and found three half-finished items which I had totally forgotten about, all of which I shall undoubtedly never complete!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Usually if I know I am not going to finish I will frog and use yarn for a different project. Sounds reasonable to me. Except sometimes the yarn may have stretched because it was knitted for so long. I remember a long time ago someone told me to unravel carefully and then steam before starting something different. Any comments.


----------



## CathyBMKW (Jan 12, 2013)

I think it is 8 in knitting, 3 of which I am actively working on. I am teaching so I always have several I am working on. One project for doctor vistis another for church... somehow they all add up. If I hit a snag I put it away for another day when my brain is clear. Then I also do other needle work and beading and the list goes on. Some days I decide to finish some and do several. I must say most projects that get put off are for me. Gifts always get done eventually.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I have three on the needles right now, but also have half a pair of mittens. I guess that would count as four, although it isn't currently in progress.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I have 10 I can see in my UFO (unfinished object) basket, I'm sure there are a few more lurking in the woodwork somewhere.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I once needed hair for a guy to go on the bonfire for Guy Fawkes night. I found an old unfinished piece of knitting in dark brown wool, I unravelled it, and it made some wonderful hair, all curly because it had been made up so long ago!


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

when trying to salvage frogged yarn that is all curly and maybe stretched, wrap around a kniddy-knoddy or around your arm holding end of yarn in hand, wrap across thumb, around elbow, up to other side of thumb, around and down to elbow until all yarn is wrapped. The skein will be about 18 inches from thumb to elbow. Carefully slip from hand and elbow, then tie scrap yarn around to keep it together. I tie in about 4 to 6 places. Then place the skein into warm water, squeeze gently and hang to dry. Over the bathtub is a good place to hang the wet yarn unless the weather is nice, then a place outside might work. one more row


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks I will try this. I have a sweater that I am going to take apart. That will give me a good time to try.


----------



## techmama (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm so proud of myself, I've gotten everything off needles except the socks I'm currently working on! My max stalled project limit is 3, I just don't have room for more than that! I did have 3 things on needles before Christmas, but finished them all: a lovely charcoal textured sweater for my adult son, socks for my niece, and a baby gift for a friend's grandchild. Since Christmas I've done a circle sweater, a layette set for a cousin who is expecting, and a hooded baby sweater, not too shabby for a lady with a full time job! Knitting (or crocheting) lets me sit in the evening without feeling like I'm wasting time!


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

I have about five or six unfinished projects hanging on my rocking chair and another one in my study.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Guilty. I like to have no more than two or three.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I have 5 at the moment. Three of them are for me (hat, fingerless mitts and socks), but it always seems like something else comes up before my stuff gets done.


----------



## eileenmary (Sep 8, 2011)

In 1970 when i found out i was pregnant i decided to make a layette to bring my baby home from hospital,,, well good job my mum was a fantastic knitter, and it was her knitted layette that was used,, I went on to have 4 more babies and i had every intention of making this layette,, and again good job done by my mum,,The wool,pattern, ribbons etc were put away as a to be done,,, when my first grandchild was on the way i remembered the unfinished layette and decided fate said it was to be made as a sort of heirloom, to bring the babies home from the hospital,,,, now to cut a very long story short,, i now have 16 grandchildren and not one of them has worn the layette, it still to this day remains a wip, is this the longest time for a wip,


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

All of these stories about WIP for years and years - that's why I refuse to have more than one thing going at a time. If I put anything aside, I wont' go back to it. I've only been back to knitting for about a year and I've discovered that I won't ever be good, just persistent. I'm so slow I frustrate myself but I will keep on keeping on!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

eileenmary said:


> In 1970 when i found out i was pregnant i decided to make a layette to bring my baby home from hospital,,, well good job my mum was a fantastic knitter, and it was her knitted layette that was used,, I went on to have 4 more babies and i had every intention of making this layette,, and again good job done by my mum,,The wool,pattern, ribbons etc were put away as a to be done,,, when my first grandchild was on the way i remembered the unfinished layette and decided fate said it was to be made as a sort of heirloom, to bring the babies home from the hospital,,,, now to cut a very long story short,, i now have 16 grandchildren and not one of them has worn the layette, it still to this day remains a wip, is this the longest time for a wip,


I can at least match that. My daughter was born in 1967. When she was about one year old I came across a pattern for a really pretty knit dress. Basically it was all white with a pattern of criss cross blue yarn across the bodice and it was knit with fine fingerin yarn in stockinette. I got the front done which took forever. Then I put it away with every intertion of finishing making the back later. Well, you guessed it --- never did finish it. Can you believe I still have it in my unfinished projects tote. I only have grandsons, so never had a reason to finish the dress.


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

I crochet and have quite a few unfinished projects.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, I think so. Usually I have so many projects unfinished I start to feel guilty and get them done. There are some I have that never gets done also. You are not alone. lol


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a few but then I am not a very good knitter eventually I will get to them


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought some wool to knit my first grandson something! He is now 29 and the wool is still there probably deteriorated by now.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

roflmbo!! I have done the same thing


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

My daughter is now 32 and when she was 4 I knitted her a sweater. I never seamed it up. She still kids me about when i'm going to give it to her. We're all guilty with UFO's


----------

